# Cheese



## Chris cov (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi l am new to this and l was diagnosed July 16 l have been lossing weight and had 3 month check sugar gone down don't use meter watch my diet do have low times being diabetic and had some things l shouldn't Xmas was not too,bad l love cheese find low fat tasteless does anyone recommend any


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I avoid low fat cheese, horrible stuff, I always have a nice strong mature cheddar.


----------



## Chris cov (Jan 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. I avoid low fat cheese, horrible stuff, I always have a nice strong mature cheddar.


I do have full fat as well went mad Xmas l really love my cheese different ones


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chris cov said:


> I do have full fat as well went mad Xmas l really love my cheese different ones



Same here. I find that is you go for the stronger flavours you dont need as much of it. Low fat cheese is useless is you want cheese on toast.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Same here. I find that is you go for the stronger flavours you dont need as much of it. Low fat cheese is useless is you want cheese on toast.


I am with you on this.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree low fat cheese is tasteless and I think the texture is not the same.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2017)

I tried low fat once - yuk!  Never touched it again! Go for the real thing, it makes an excellent snack as it won't affect your blood sugar levels  My particular favourites at the moment are Double Gloucester with chives and onions, and Brie  Babybel cheeses are good if you're worried about eating too much


----------



## Ljc (Jan 19, 2017)

A nice piece of extra mature cheddar on Ryvita or celery yummmm


----------



## john pardo (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello and welcome.
I too love my cheese and don't like half fat, low fat cheese. I now reduce my cheese intake but finding that very hard seeing how much i love cheese.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

Brie's excellent as long as it's ripe enough, otherwise it's far too bland.  Camembert and there's another Normandy one, that I can't recall the name of right now, the same.


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Brie's excellent as long as it's ripe enough, otherwise it's far too bland.  Camembert and there's another Normandy one, that I can't recall the name of right now, the same.


Pont l'Eveque? That's one of my favourites.


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I used to like any cheese except for low fat and mouldy ones!!  But last month or so my taste buds have changed and things taste different, including cheese.  I loved Brie and Mexican cheese but now it turns me!  Mature cheddar tastes dry so I have tried creamier cheese.  I have one in fridge in work and I cut a chunk and have for breakfast with a handful of nuts as bacon and eggs is turning on me too.  I don't avoid fat, just carbs and I'm still losing weight and my stomach is flatter than it's been for about 30 years!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> I used to like any cheese except for low fat and mouldy ones!!  But last month or so my taste buds have changed and things taste different, including cheese.  I loved Brie and Mexican cheese but now it turns me!  Mature cheddar tastes dry so I have tried creamier cheese.  I have one in fridge in work and I cut a chunk and have for breakfast with a handful of nuts as bacon and eggs is turning on me too.  I don't avoid fat, just carbs and I'm still losing weight and my stomach is flatter than it's been for about 30 years!


I have just remembered there have been a handful of people posting that they noticed a metallic type taste when starting Metformin.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Brie's excellent as long as it's ripe enough


Ah the days of the cheese boards, where the brie wasn't worth eating until it's walking...... When eating out I'd go for the cheese board rather than desert..... Nowadays it has to be refrigerated until the point of service


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

@Robin  -  I have in my head that it begins with an F ........

@martin  -  we call it 'whistling' Brie - ie it comes to us when we whistle it !  Much like one of Fergus' dogs.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

ROFLMAO   -  @Robin 

It's Livarot.

Told you it began with an F, didn't I?


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> ROFLMAO   -  @Robin
> 
> It's Livarot.
> 
> Told you it began with an F, didn't I?


I thought Livarot was something alcohol did to you.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 19, 2017)

No that's LivErot I think you'll find ........


----------



## khskel (Jan 19, 2017)

Mmmmm had cheddar, stirred into some heated up  mixed veg for lunch today


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 19, 2017)

............toddles off to fridge to get a slice of cheddar as this thread has made me hungry!

Now DD has told me off for eating cheese as she says diary is bad for me!!  The joys of a vegan child!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2017)

Love cheese.  I use a lot in my cooking.  Most thing I cook are topped with copious amount of melted cheese.  Stuffed a chicken breast with Brie on Wednesday.  It was to die for.


----------

